# X-Men Origins - Wolverine doesn't run anymore..



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

hi everybody

this game was run fine until now after i reformated my pc
it give me error
and this is the technical info.:
Exception information
code: 0xc0000005 flags: 0x00000000
Recorde: 0x0000000000000000 Address: 0x00000000000a4d226


plz someone help


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi ZeraX.

Could you please try all of these steps. If none of them work, be sure to post back with your full system specs. Info on posting system specs can be found here.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

please follow Lord Sirian's instructions,
also, download Revo uninstaller from my sig to uninstall the game and all it's remaining from the registry and from your HDD
restart your PC
install the game again
be sure to get the latest Directx 9.0C (get from my sig)
also get the latest drivers for your video card


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

i've see all the step and test it before post

but i 've find a solution but don't know what it is ?
today i bought nfs Shift and Batman Arkham Asylum
nfs shift gave me the same problem when i choose start carear
after i installed batman
the 2 game has worked like there was nothing

can anybody explain to me plz

but i don't think it's for DirectX i've the most recent version i think march 2009

thanks u for everything


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

If you've run through all the steps RockmasteR and I mentioned can you please post your system information as was requested.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

Lord Sirian said:


> If you've run through all the steps RockmasteR and I mentioned can you please post your system information as was requested.


Cpu: Intel dual core 1.8 Ghz
video card: Geforce 9400 GT
Ram: 2 Gb
hhd: 280 Gb ( 2 H.D)


i know it to old and slow
but believe me everygame runs like a rocket
even GTA IV, prototype, cod waw< == they min requirement cpu is Core 2 due
and i'm playing them already and beat them
with this pc


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I find that hard to believe. 

GTA 4 runs well on a 1.8 ghz dual core. It runs ok on a 3ghz dual core. and a 9400GT is really weak. 

I don't see how you statement is true.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

I fps capped GTA4 with an Intel Atom processor with integrated intel graphics.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I would like to see an example of that, if you can find that.

This is an example of the system you mentioned above running GTA 4. This game is highly CPU dependant.
YouTube - GTA 4 gameplay on Core 2 Duo E6300 + ATI HD3650

Comparing GTA 4 (a huge open world to a linear game) to a X-MEN wolverine is like comparing a Ferrari to a decent Honda Civic. Integrated graphics would be able to barely push 5 FPS maybe 10 FPS.

The game can run fine on your system but you should not be lumping games like that together.

Here is what yougamers.com recommends which is what I would recommend too.

X-Men Origins: Wolverine - Uncaged Edition System Requirements

Don't look at the manufacturers requirements at all as they are always too low.


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

today i've finally beaten Wolverine

now about GTA IV
i didn't mention that i play it on High Resolution and High Setting
also, this game has several Bugs and Performance Issues that slow any pc.
i play it on 
640x480 60hz
everything off
and the sliders on 1 ~ 5

because i know that i can't pay it with full experience

and i have a new question
i'm planning to buy Core 2 Due E6600 or E8400 That if i find them in my country
and with 9400 Gt does the game will be better or i will play like this ????

thank u


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey again. We'll move on to your new question soon, firstly are you saying that you were able to get the game working?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you were having an error with Wolverine!
did you fix that?
please let us know what you did, so everyone can benefit of this.

also for GTA IV, I have a Geforce 9400 GT 1 gig, I used to have that game, I played it on 800 x 600 with Textures on high, view set on 10, motion blur on (forgot what it's called in the menu), and I got 25 to 30 fps, but unfortunately, that game needs a monster CPU, and my Dual Dore E2200 couldn't keep up well, so I took it back
so maybe getting a new CPU will help you a bit, but also getting a new video card will sure helps a lot


----------



## ZeraX (Aug 20, 2009)

yes i've solved the problem
and i told u i don't know how i just installed BATMAN Arkham Asylum

maybe some updates the installed has installed
======================================

also RockMasterR
your computer it just like mine
i've Cpu Dual Core E2126
but i will try your setting about textures and Motion Blur

thank u


----------

